# Here are some of the compressors I work with!



## nH3man (Nov 3, 2010)

These are FES screw compressors and vilter recips for a ammonia refrigerated plant.


----------



## siddle (Apr 12, 2011)

Compressors with liquid injection oil cooling system all comps use the same oil complying to that recommended by FES. Is that true?


----------



## SULTINI (Feb 26, 2010)

*Engine rooms*

Nice looking Engine rooms, watch out for that ammonia my one nostral is ruined from that stuff 30 years ago.


----------



## nH3man (Nov 3, 2010)

siddle said:


> Compressors with liquid injection oil cooling system all comps use the same oil complying to that recommended by FES. Is that true?


No and yes! You wouldn't want to run non-compliant oil while in the warranty time period but after that there is endless, better choices of oil out there!


----------



## Doctor Hattenhottie (Dec 31, 2012)

Look at those big ol' beasts! So was this a new build, retrofit job, or are they existing units and you are doing the service work on them?


----------

